# Hedgie the Abandoned Hedgehog



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Vet Ranch just uploaded a video today of a hedgehog they received in their clinic. Thought maybe some members would be interested in seeing it. *This is a video featuring graphic content of an injured hedgehog.* *Not recommended for our younger members or for those with weaker stomachs*. I really enjoy Vet Ranch's videos because they aren't afraid to show the graphic details, but I realize this isn't for everyone.

*NSFW* (unless you work in a clinic :grin:


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Its crazy to me how sweet hedgehogs can be even after some of the horrors they have been through. 

Its a great video and thank you for sharing. I'm glad he's doing better and I hope he finds his forever home.


----------



## WinterGalaxy (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow, he's such a champ! So glad to see he's doing great again. Poor thing, just being abandoned like that. So glad he gets a second chance


----------



## Slava (May 29, 2015)

so he got rescued and is good now right?

What kind of scumbag abandons a hedgehog in a box(((( A part of me wants to do terrible things to those people =((


----------

